# Little Lathe, Big Work- A Crash Course Into The Unknown.



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2015)

I had a project a while back that i'm just now getting to make a story of.
I had a project that involved modifying an existing steel grinding fixture for my rotary surface grinder.
the fixture wasn't hardened, so machining was a good time!
the fixture is about 7" OD. way too large for my working machines!
i took it as a challenge to accomplish the feat.
i gave the shoulder tap to my vintage 9X22" Hercus ARH Lathe...



a 6" scale is held up to the work


this is an after shot, i didn't think to take a before shot.

I parted a ridge off of the fixture that was about .375" thick.
then faced the end.
i then cut a recess .200" deep into the fixture and made a step inside the fixture 5" across.

heres a side view.







i drilled the spring pin bore after the lathe work was performed.
i used the industrolite M500 to bore the spring pin hole with a 4 flute carbide endmill to the planned depth of .375".
a conventional drill bit would not have been able to be used due to the proximity of the spring pin to step bore and where it's location was needed.

i remounted the work on the lathe for photogenic purposes.

the finish was smooth as silk,
i have a lot more respect for the lil Hercus, it can make some beautiful work!

thanks for reading!


----------



## brino (May 19, 2015)

Mike,
Nice work. It's great when you have the tools and skill to do it all yourself.
Me I still need a few tools and a whole lot of skills.......

Today the lathe and the mill help modify parts for the surface grinder.
Tomorrow maybe the grinder can return the favour.
-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Brino,
it helps a lot to have tools, 
but you have to be half crazy to try some of the stuff i try...

where there is a Will, there is a Way!


----------



## JimDawson (May 19, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> but you have to be half crazy to try some of the stuff i try




I understand that one well


----------



## brav65 (May 19, 2015)

Nice work Mike, so when do you start to scrape it in so that it is dead flat?


----------



## kvt (May 19, 2015)

That's not crazy,   It ingenuity.   nice work


----------



## chips&more (May 19, 2015)

You have a rotary surface grinder? Boy, do you suck!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 19, 2015)

brav65 said:


> Nice work Mike, so when do you start to scrape it in so that it is dead flat?



 Thanks Brooks ,
funny you should mention scraping the fixture, i haven't started yet- but it's going to happen!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 19, 2015)

kvt said:


> That's not crazy,   It ingenuity.   nice work



Thank You Very Much KVT ! 



chips&more said:


> You have a rotary surface grinder? Boy, do you suck!



Thanks Chips, that's the nicest thing said to me today!


----------



## benmychree (May 22, 2015)

Dang it Mike,I was hoping to see a picture of the surface grinder!!!!


----------



## w9jbc (May 22, 2015)

I used to work in an area where there were two heald rotary surface grinders


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 22, 2015)

benmychree said:


> Dang it Mike,I was hoping to see a picture of the surface grinder!!!!




Well here you go! a 16" rotary table surface grinder
5hp 3 phase grinder motor.
this is an old picture before repairs-
the grinder motor has been upgraded to a new Baldor 5hp 3 phase 1750 rpm motor.
the magnetic table counter rotates in respect to the grinder motor.


----------



## benmychree (May 22, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Well here you go! a 16" rotary table surface grinder
> 5hp 3 phase grinder motor.
> this is an old picture before repairs-
> the grinder motor has been upgraded to a new Baldor 5hp 3 phase 1750 rpm motor.
> the magnetic table counter rotates in respect to the grinder motor.


----------



## benmychree (May 22, 2015)

So, what was it made to do?  Year ago, I hadf a rotary surface grinder, made to resurface automotive flywheels; is that what this one was for?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 23, 2015)

this one is being used for resharpening meat grinder plates. but with a change of wheels it can do a lot of different work!
yes i suppose it could hold a flywheel and resurface it.
i've made fixtures to grind washers, bearing hubs, bolt heads, precision spacers, meat flaker knives, and numerous styles of meat chopping blades.
i have ground hard alloy steels, stainless steels, cast iron, tool steels.
it's a wet grinder, very little heat is generated in most instances and materials.


----------

